# Hoglets finished, Holt started



## seadragonfoundry (Oct 4, 2013)

Have finished a brace of Hoglets after about 3 months, thanks to all who have posted on their builds and those that answered questions on this forum when I posted them. These were fun engines to build, now for something a bit more serious. I have made a start on a Holt, I think this will be a lot longer build and really test me out!


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow!  Those look great!


----------



## Jeff L (Oct 4, 2013)

Great job on the Hoglets. 
I'll be following the Holt build ,as I have a set of castings  and I'm curious to see how some of the machining operations are carried out .


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 5, 2013)

Excellent work on the Hoglets. Any chance we could see a video of them running? Most of the Holt shouldn't present a problem after looking at the Hoglets you finished. The one major area of concern is the design of the main bearing mounting and boring. It is doable as many have accomplished the task but it sure is a pain in the neck. This was one of the reasons I went with a 2 piece crankcase on mine. I no longer have my drawings but another thing I would look at is increasing the water inlet and outlet supplies as much as the bosses on the casings will allow. It sure will help with the cooling. If you plan on running it you will need to build a water pump also. The thermal-flow system is just not up to the task. Another issue is the carburetor. The one that was designed for the engine just won't work. A much simpler carburetor can be built and will run the engine properly. I do have drawings for the pump and some of the other parts I made for mine. If you would like them contact me directly and I will send you the PDF files of the drawings.


----------



## seadragonfoundry (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you for your comments. I used the one piece crankcase as when I started I was unaware of your method which is a better idea. The only worrying part was drilling and line boring the camshaft tunnel, there was some runout but it did clean up to right on size. I used your idea to do the crankshaft ( thanks for the online tutorial) and would have done that with the camshaft also however I didn't have a piece of appropriate stock the correct size so went with the built up and taper pin procedure. I take your point with the water cooling passages, the castings I have for the cylinders are mismatched, virtually unusable so I will make a pattern and cast them myself, I may be able to bulk them up a little. I would much appreciate plans for the water pump and carby, will PM you, Thanks. Have tried to upload a video of a Hoglet running with no luck, initially I videoed it with Ipad ,sent it to computer then it wouldn't upload, so I videoed it with camera, put it into computer and it won't upload either? Have managed to get it to accept one photo only of the Holt to date. Would like to post more but Computer says NO!


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 5, 2013)

seadragonfoundry said:


> Have tried to upload a video of a Hoglet running with no luck, initially I videoed it with Ipad ,sent it to computer then it wouldn't upload, so I videoed it with camera, put it into computer and it won't upload either? Have managed to get it to accept one photo only of the Holt to date. Would like to post more but Computer says NO!


 
The easiest way to post a video is to upload it to Youtube (just go to Youtube, create an account if you haven't already, hit upload and follow the instructions). Once you've done that, just copy and paste the URL from the page your video is on (the http...etc bit) into a post on here and the video should show up in your post.

I don't think videos can be directly uploaded to HMEM but I could be wrong. Drop me a PM if you need any help.


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 5, 2013)

Great work on the Hoglets and a great start  on the Holt.
Gail in NM


----------



## seadragonfoundry (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank for the info, hopefully the link below will show a short video of one Hoglet running, my apologies for not showing the Hoglet completion dance, so a YEEEHAH will have to do!




[ame]http://youtu.be/8FCTgoVL1xU[/ame]


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful.  Simply beautiful.  And a nice runner too.   Ralph


----------



## johnnyo (Mar 2, 2014)

She sounds as good as she looks, nice work. I like the pedal start as well. What fuel do you have in the tank? Good luck with Holt build, I really enjoyed mine. The cam tunnel was tight but those cylinders were too. I had to take a little off the sides at the top to keep them from touching each other. My con rod castings were unusable so I made my own using Titanium with bushings. George is right on about cooling, maybe evan use a larger tubing for headers. I ran mine with no fan at first but evan the little one I now use made a difference. 
Good Luck
Johnny O


----------



## seadragonfoundry (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for your kind comments. It is running on Coleman fuel with 5% WD40 added for lubrication. The Holt is finished now, I agree with you re: the cooling water piping, it needs to be larger in dia, my engine will run for 5 to 6 minutes before I feel it is getting hot enough, there is just not enough water circulating.
I found the cam tunnel the most difficult part, the drill did wander, even with the hardwood packing (would use aluminium if I built another), then a succession of between centre boring bars until it cleaned up, just on size. I had to trim the cylinders also to make them fit alongside each other. Here is the completed engine.
[ame]http://youtu.be/yy2CYju_sdE[/ame]

If I built another I would fit oil rings as my engine smokes a bit, even though clearances are pretty fine. I have a few small projects to finish off , then a Challenger V8 will be the next major project


----------

